# Subs needed for Lehigh Valley PA



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking for a few highly experienced operators for work throughout the LV

Looking for:

Plow truck with 8.5-9' straight blade, no spreader $80/Hr.
Plow truck with 2 yard V - box/per inch/ton
Skid steer hourly or per inch

Locations include Bethlehem, Walnutport, Allentown

Route 191 and 22
Allentown Rt 145
Route 512 and 22
Walnutport/Danielsville
Cedar Crest Blvd and 22
Schnecksville/309

My company magnets may be required on your doors

PM for more Info.
Matt


----------

